# Is it just me...



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

or does anyone else have problems with impreza drivers? It's almost like as soon as they see a TT they feel they have a point to prove! Has anyone else noticed this? ???

David.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......me too! Let's just say that a new WRX has no chance against a V6 TT past 100 (on private roads of course!)  It's lacking the torque. Let's talk torque?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> .......me too! Â Let's just say that a new WRX has no chance against a V6 TT past 100 (on private roads of course!)  Â It's lacking the torque. Â Let's talk torque?


Interesting!! You will tell the WRX driver that the race will start as soon as you reach this speed! ;D ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Interesting!! You will tell the WRX driver that the race will start as soon as you reach this speed! Â ;D ;D


.......Hmmm, it was like for like realy until this speed and as I passed him his engine sounded as if it was going to pop out!  : ;D.......nevermind .......it all started with him tail gating me :-/. Â Next time I let him on by as there's nothing to prove now .......


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Biscuit tins on wheels. Fast biscuit tins, all the same. With about 270 Miles on the clock I'm not about to start racing but it's interesting that the impreza started to fart out at the higher speed. I suppose not surprising since the 3.2's displacement really starts to make a difference there.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Get your car chipped - I find that they can't get past me since I did. ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> Get your car chipped - I find that they can't get past me since I did. ;D


Waiting to see what One Click will do for the V6 myself. Might be a good time to go for a Milltek and some of the High performance Cats.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Get your car chipped - I find that they can't get past me since I did. ;D


Hmmmm ...... one's never got past me and my TT is 'bog' standard


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hate Impreza with a passion, my first - and only crash was with one (luckily not in the TT) but he felt he definitely had a point to prove and deliberately caused the crash.

I'm telling you if i saw him again words can't express what i'd do to him as he was the biggest prick in the world.

Corr, wish this was in the flame room


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> :-/Know what you mean! Â : Â We don't have to prove anything........the TT is THE car.............. we might be slower but we get there in style without having to look over the big chimney on the bonnet! ;D Pretty cool car though


Speak for yourself, admittedly my car is tuned but the UK imprezas have nothing on me.

My TT - 197 bhp per ton, 0-60 5 secs, 160 mph
Impreza WRX - 161 bhp per ton, 0-60 5.5, 143mph

Now just to find me a japanese shit box who wants to play .


----------



## taura (Nov 19, 2003)

Impreza drivers are always going to have a point to prove, as the cars so damn ugly compared to the TT. 

Funny they always seem to want to race the TT but, come up behind one on the bike and they move over and wave you by. ;D

Don't seem to want there little ego's dented.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

> Speak for yourself, admittedly my car is tuned but the UK imprezas have nothing on me.
> 
> My TT - 197 bhp per ton, 0-60 5 secs, 160 mph
> Impreza WRX - 161 bhp per ton, 0-60 5.5, 143mph
> ...


Oh well never mind about the JDM Imprezas piss over the the majority of stock and modded TT's as standard.

Women only like TT coz they think they'll get a cheap Hair do .


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

TTs look nice, are built well, have nice engines.

Not all the drivers are gay hair stylists who can't drive and are obsessed by social status.

Imprezas look dubious, superficial build quality is atrocious, handle well, are light and good fun.

Not all the drivers are tits, not all of them can't afford a TT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

> not all of them can't afford a TT.


I think its more a case of wouldn't if they could


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I like Scoobies and always have done  But and here's the big BUT, I like speed and looks. Scoobies are great to drive, but my TT is also great to drive and is about as quick (real world) as most Scoobies.

You always get the exception and a 300+ bhp Scooby will be a fantastic drive... as would a 350bhp TT.

I like all fast cars... and I struggle with the concept of this hate thing that goes on :-/ :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Why would an Impreza driver waste their time racing a TT? 160mph you say? Surely you cant get upto that speed with your hairdryer in the cigarette lighter and the comb in your left hand! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't bother with TTs, RS4/RS6 which is what all the TT boys want don't seem to be much bother either.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just like not all Scooby drivers wear shell suits and / or Burberry baseball caps 

In fact I own a few baseball caps... although none of them are Burberry ;D

My best mate (in the whole wide world ) has a Scooby... admittedly though he hasn't left the 80's when it comes to dress sense ;D



> TTs look nice, are built well, have nice engines.
> 
> Not all the drivers are gay hair stylists who can't drive and are obsessed by social status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't be so optimistic against a Bimoto


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi all xxxxxxxxx newbie here do i need a special perm to join your conversation :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

;Di looked at a TT before i ordered my STi but they just dont excited me, handling & pound to pound rawness the STi is the one for me, though i used 2 be a hairdresser an thought the idea of drying my hair in the wind would have been a plus point. Long Live the Impreza

Gervais
The once upon a time [email protected] Hairdresser xxxxxx ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Look at what those beastly boys over on the Scoobynet forum are saying

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... dID=297571


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't have a problem with Imprezas. I just shake my hairdryer at them ;D
They are not that fast anyway in reverse which is the only time I have managed to pass one actually. :-[


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

One question are all VolkswagenTT`s not very quick or do you lot not know how to drive them. I have just bought the car you all dream to own a Vauxhall Nova Turbo. and standing at a set of lights The Volkswagen TT came up alongside and suggested by the revving of the engine he might wanna take me on.

As the lights turned green he managed to get traction and move off. As mine is only front wheel drive I admittedly struggle to get grip. But soon as I got traction the VW was dead in the water. It nearly blew his perm from his head. His shades shook and his comb nearly fell from his hand as he reached for another gear. As we started to approach the first bend my car stuck to the road like an Impreza on rails where as the VW started to do impressions of the Russian Ballet playing swan lake.

By this time I had opened up about 100yds on this turtle shaped VW and the driver seemed obviously upset as he flashed his headlights. Maybe he just appreciated what fast cars are and was acknowledging that the VW should stay infront of hairdressers and pose where as true fast cars need to be driven by true men.


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

:

I think those lovely impreza boys could really do with a short back and sides. They can burble over to my salon anytime!!

HD


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Hairdresser, are you related to me?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Chavs and Neds spring to mind 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=charva

http://www.chavscum.co.uk/

 ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

lol oh come on guys :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Friday night and here we go again - another slagging match Â :

The Scooby bunch seem the most touchy though, when anybody criticises their cars. Not hard to understand, based on the looks of the things Â ;D



> ;Di looked at a TT before i ordered my STi but they just dont excited me, handling & pound to pound rawness the STi is the one for me, though i used 2 be a hairdresser an thought the idea of drying my hair in the wind would have been a plus point. Long Live the Impreza
> 
> Gervais
> The once upon a time [email protected] Hairdresser xxxxxx ;D





> Hi all xxxxxxxxx newbie here do i need a special perm to join your conversation Â


No, but a basic understanding of punctuation and grammar would help Â


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*If you all dislike the TT so much, WTF are you doing on our forum ???

even with your negative comments you are just proving that you think about TT's

or maybe your here because you secretly want a TT...thin line between love & hate 

*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Those Porsche Boxsters are rather slow as well and thought even the TT owners would have some standards letting those bozo`s in


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Its not that we dislike TTs, its the fact you all have a very high opinion of your car and a low one of ours when we all know ours are better


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Arent those Subaru boys bitches?  One owner comes in our salon every day for a number one). Anyone would think toilets weren't available anywhere else except Toni and Guys. He always admires the smooth rump of my TT


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Its not that we dislike TTs, its the fact you all have a very high opinion of your car and a low one of ours when we all know ours are better


Personally I think the Impreza are very good cars, afew mates have them some are quicker some are slower. Most is down to the driver though as it is with any car. 
And we all know TT owners are better at driving than Scooby's owners ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

What a high level of whit! And the names, so clever!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Dont know why you lot are arguing when everyone knows that the NOVA rules the roads and you are all frightened of having a go at it. Its the best all rounder compared your machines. P.S. Anyone know that sad pathetic driver I raced and blew away the other night was just out side Bracknell a silver VW TT


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Its not that we dislike TTs, its the fact you all have a very high opinion of your car and a low one of ours when we all know ours are better


*H Dresser
Do you honestly think that posting your comments on a TT forum will change the opinions of TT owners?

think again my friend, it will probably reinforce the fact you stated earlier

Great screen names BTW :-* if only we had thought of them :

quit while your ahead......something you dont do on the roads (think about it) 
*

:-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

> What a high level of whit! And the names, so clever!!
> 
> DaveG Keyring, Waklite TTOC badges, Black eyeliner.


Why don't you stick your DaveG Keyring up your bummy, you nancy boy? :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

> *H Dresser
> Do you honestly think that posting your comments on a TT forum will change the opinions of TT owners?
> 
> think again my friend, it will probably reinforce the fact you stated earlier
> ...


Didnt i pass you earlier while you were curling your hair?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Didnt i pass you earlier while you were curling your hair?


*How can you be so stupid ??? I was fixing my hair clip :-**


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi all you lovely boys out there !?!?!

I have a little slot available TOMORROW morning (Pauls) if any of you lovely sweety boys fancy taking it up ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh so good !!

Ps my hairdryer has blown UP, can any of you well eduacted boys fancy lending me a ............... hand

xxxxxxxxx

Thanks

Gervais

[email protected] Hairdresser at HEART !!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Why don't you stick your DaveG Keyring up your bummy, you nancy boy? Â :-*


ADMIN.....

Why don't you find something more grown up to do than post inflammatory crap and follow it with personal insults? Does it make you feel big?


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

> ADMIN.....
> 
> Why don't you find something more grown up to do than post inflammatory crap and follow it with personal insults? Does it make you feel big?


Don't be so beastly you horrible man. You have hurt my feelings.. Â :'(


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Don't be so beastly you horrible man. You have hurt my feelings.. Â :'(


lol. At least that gave me a laugh which makes it your most worthy post thus far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Ooooh matron, just goes to show us TT's can get on with the Impreza boys. Lovely, nice to see we can play nice. I don't like all this fighting, it just isn't in my nature. Lets all be happy  Must dash I'm late for a date on Clapham Common....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

ooooh, ive joined in the middle of a right kerfuffle, havent i? :-[
hiya everbody :-* just thought id say i LOOOOOOOOOVE me TT! the power, the lovely leather seats and steering wheel, the hifi pumping out 'dont leave me this way'! reminds of saturday night at g.a.y!
hairdressers car? puhlease! can't you scallywags think of something else? it makes me soooo angry !
anyhooo, must go to the little girls room, this c*ckring's giving me terrible chafing :'(
nighty night, TT lovers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

i just got a new diffuser.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Ooh Nicky, whats that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

ooh its really fab !


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*scooby doo's*

on a serious note guys, ive been in loads of scooby's and to be hionest they go like $tink

im trading my TT in 2 months time, and a scooby is very high on my "list"

which models/specs are the best to get?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

was, have a look on the scooby forum probably more info on there :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

WRX Sti MY04 with PPP, enjoy my friend


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................y a w n :....................................................spoilers........................................yawn.......................................................................... Â I think I now know what P....P....P.... stands for! ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> WRX Sti MY04 with PPP, enjoy my friend


got any specs/figures ??? are they the fastest models? what could they take on the road, seriously ?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

If the dash breaks you can patch it up with a old milk carton and it will better quality than the original ;D

You can buy them for cheap cos they deprciate like crazy. ;D

And you will be welcomed in Southend. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

well there is speculation on whether we are getting a 320 BHP package from Prodrive that will take us (allegedly) to 0-60 4.5 secs but at the mo it 305 with 0-60 4.7 secs mpg is poor if you have a lead right foot but what do u expect ?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

SISCO take the spoon out your mouth !!!

Even the 53 plates with 2.5k on the clock r still selling for full price so were does deprication come into it ????????????????????????????????

look at the EVO's the dealers cant shift them

Work it out m8 !>!!

G


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Ahh the old 0-60 time. The southend boys dream. How tedious.

Yeah mine does it in 5 seconds, mine is 4.5

blah blah yawwwwwwwn. Put a good quality interior in it and it would be a lot slower.

Oh by the way how bigs you exhaust...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> well there is speculation on whether we are getting a 320 BHP package from Prodrive that will take us (allegedly) to 0-60 4.5 secs but at the mo it 305 with 0-60 4.7 secs mpg is poor if you have a lead right foot but what do u expect ?!?!


impressive, but what does that mean in real life situations on the roads? what cars have you "cained" excluding our beloved TTs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

how bigs ya egos you bunch of poofs.

all TTs look the same. just like the drivers.

And theres no crack.

This threads the most fun and entertainment youve had this year.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Scooby....Fantastic car but this is the Â T T Â Forum not the Â T i T Â forum ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

any tracks near you gay lot ??????

i will come down and show you lot with your poofy cars

fao WAS thats asking 2 come along 2 scoobynet, if your genuine & you want to get rid of your VW then we have the place to be !!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

All TT's look the same? True. All scoobys look like every other souped up car down southend. Looks like you drove though halfords!

Your be able to afford a real car one day.

Dont reply with BS about my car cost me blah blah blah and had 500 BHP etc


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Looks like you drove though halfords!


  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

> All TT's look the same? True. All scoobys look like every other souped up car down southend. Looks like you drove though halfords!
> 
> Your be able to afford a real car one day.
> 
> Dont reply with BS about my car cost me blah blah blah and had 500 BHP etc


my car has 500bhp and cost me........


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

and...


----------



## jono (May 31, 2003)

Shows the intellect of the average TT owner that we don't crash scooby forums with immature crap...

I might have considered an Impreza - they are great at what they do - but who wants to be associated with that sort of mentality.

Makes me proud to think I will own a TT in a week or two..wouldn't get the same feeling with an Impreza...that says it all for me ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

;D    8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-/ :-* :'(

this is miles bettervtghan scoobynet, sign me up boys. :-X ( best mincin' face  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Does driving a TT or an Impreza imply anything whatsoever about social status, intelligence or income? Would you want it to?

I choose based on which one I like and the performance potential. Projected image of the aforementioned attributes has IMHO nothing to do with car choice.

When we are talking about cars which are only worth the value of an average annual salary for a typical bloke, how is that some sort of exclusive status symbol?

They are all mass produced boxes in this area of the market with compromises in different aspects. Neither could be considered complete in every way.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Does driving a TT or an Impreza imply anything whatsoever about social status, intelligence or income? Would you want it to?
> 
> I choose based on which one I like and the performance potential. Projected image of the aforementioned attributes has IMHO nothing to do with car choice.
> 
> ...


Agreed 

Was recently considering switching camp to the Evo VIII 

But I have spent to much on what I have already to make it viable & be able to take that kind of hit :-/


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

No problem with Scoobys - good cars for a lot of reasons (not all), but the drivers that appear on the net put me off. Wide and chippy.

...oh and the look on the Impreza owner's face when he was tailgating me in the S4 (why do they all do that?), and we left him for dust.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I have been thinking of lowering by VW Beetle, the only problem is I might get mistaken for a TT, do you have a holder in a TT to hold a the daisy in, if not I will remove mine to give it a more aggressive look.

What can I do to make it more like a TT, then I can take on some of the big boys with those high powered Imprezaâ€™s.

They just bang on about cornering, there has got to be more to driving that just going round corners and fast acceleration.

Scoobys RULE


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I had the similar problems with my nissan sunny after I attached an extra large halford's spoiler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Just came over from Scoobynet for a laugh, no offence meant

Anybody that loves there cars is fine by me, Ajax from Scoobynet


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Just came over from Scoobynet for a laugh, no offence meant
> 
> Anybody that loves there cars is fine by me, Ajax from Scoobynet


Well said Ajax. Â Enjoy your car.

Moley


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I got some pram wheels from a Silver Cross pram and put them on my Beatle they are 12inch at the front but unfortunately 13 inch at the rear.

Still in my opinion it makes it look more like a TT

Ajax from Scoobynet


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I got some pram wheels from a Silver Cross pram and put them on my Beatle they are 12inch at the front but unfortunately 13 inch at the rear.


Right, you can just get back in the pram - and don't throw any more toys out ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Moly: Pleased to see you have a sense of humour

Lets face it you have got a Subaru Impreza you have got to get the Joke 

Itâ€™s a Taxi with Bulges  but what a ride!

Ajax from Scoobynet


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Scoobies pig ugly cars for pig ugly people....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moly: Pleased to see you have a sense of humour
> 
> Lets face it you have got a Subaru Impreza you have got to get the Joke
> 
> ...


Look, scooby's are fast cars with a different styling to the TT - I actually like 'em.

I got into the Audi cars because of rallying - the quattro was a brilliant car - the scooby also has great rallying credentials in this field - so each to their own.

Moley


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Said the blind woman with a very active sex life.

Think about it M8


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Said the blind woman with a very active sex life.
> 
> Think about it M8


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Moley I like Audi TTâ€™s if the truth was known.

For me it has a nice big interior like the A4 but only two seats and that I like.

Problem it costs half as much again as a WRX for two less seats, the vision through the glass was a bit limited in the TT compared to the WRX.

Both have a road presents and poise that you would expect from a performance car

For me the people on Scoobynet and SIDC are really good fun, I expect you must feel the same.

Ajax


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

its a strange thought buy a TT and your considered gay, hairdresser etc but buy a Leon cupraR or even a skoda octavia RS your not considered gay. same chassis and engine and a shit load cheaper yet different sexuality ???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

never thought a TT was a snappers car till these pricks came on here tonight, still dont, but no prizes for how ill be looking at scoobies from now on.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

What is wrong with Gay, we live in a tolerant society

If you are Gay and want to drive a TT that is not a problem to me.

Each to their own.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley I like Audi TTâ€™s if the truth was known.


 8)



> For me it has a nice big interior like the A4 but only two seats and that I like.
> 
> Problem it costs half as much again as a WRX for two less seats, the vision through the glass was a bit limited in the TT compared to the WRX.
> 
> Both have a road presents and poise that you would expect from a performance car


Yep, you certainly pay a premium for the TT 



> For me the people on Scoobynet and SIDC are really good fun, I expect you must feel the same.
> 
> Ajax


Yep again - people on here are a good laugh (usually) and (usually) pretty open minded about other cars - see the other marques section. Comparing other cars is not a bad thing, but as I'm sure you get on the Scoobynet, any non complimentary remarks get a reaction ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Ronin: I hope we have not offended you if you are Gay, that is not the intention of anybody from Scoobynet


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I must say this thread makes for good reading. Gave me a chuckle and a half ;D  Reminds me of surfing the net at school all those years ago :-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I must say this thread makes for good reading. Gave me a chuckle and a half Â ;D  Reminds me of surfing the net at school all those years ago Â :-*


... all those gay sites, hey  ;D :

Moley


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ronin: I hope we have not offended you if you are Gay, that is not the intention of anybody from Scoobynet


no- and im not( please dont be dissapointed, its just i cant see what you get out of it, but each to their own )
now shouldnt you be off hiding gerbils or is that a myth?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Evo6_Nick Is ronin a hair dresser?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

> ... all those gay sites, hey Â  ;D :
> 
> Moley


I have freedom now, no nasty teacher to block certain sites


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No he's not, but we do have one on here


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

> No he's not, but we do have one on here Â


Shall I take my pick? ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I have freedom now, no nasty teacher to block certain sites Â


 ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Ronin is Straight and that official, I will post it on Scoobynet

But he has got a fetish for gerbils and Posing in his dads TTâ€™s


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Moley:

This is more fun than Scoobynet tonight, I really must pop over and have more chats with ronin he seems like a laugh, ROFLMFHO


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

So it's not just me who has problems with scooby drivers!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What is wrong with Gay, we live in a tolerant society
> 
> If you are Gay and want to drive a TT that is not a problem to me.
> 
> Each to their own.


I have met so many people from this forum in meetings and I haven't found a single gay person yet. Maybe there are some bisexuals?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So the TT looks sexier and is a proper coupe. May not be as fast as the Sub, or take the bends at so high speed, but I don't care. Because my TT looks a lot sexier next to the 4 door saloon.

The Sub is good if you have a family and you want performance. So you put all the family in and the kids and of you go. But I don't have kids, so no issues there either.

Finally, the suspension is so hard that you can't drive them in town...they make you sick. Your kids will get sick in the back and throw up...and the interior will not just look cheap, as already is...but dirty and smelly too. 

If I wanted to get a fast four door saloon, I would look elsewhere. Having said that, it will cost me more than a Subaru, but it will look better anyway. Subs are cheap, and that is why so many in their early twenties can afford them...especially the Japanese imports that allow you to buy one for 10-15k.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I have met so many people from this forum in meetings and I haven't found a single gay person yet. Maybe there are some bisexuals?


i think i am a lesbian i love women
i may be bisexual if i can't get it i buy it ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

WAS,
I'll give you a straight reply to what your after ;D
The STI-PPP is 305PS (300bhp) and isnt 320bhp etc that anyone has stated (there is the WR1 which is 320ps, 315bhp for those who want a conversion) and this car differs considerably over the normal STi as it has a mechanical rear diff, an A-DCCD which is basically an active diff, distributing power front/rear for more grip, a quicker rack (13.1 rather than a 15.1) and lots of Prodrive goodies like 18 inch alloys. This car looks more like a WRX with a larger spoiler than an STi, it is a limited production run of 500 in a light blue/silver colour and costs around 30k. If you want rawness though, then your looking in the wrong area  as you need to look at the JDM (Japanese domestic market cars) and view the likes of the Spec C or the Spec C limited (the Spec C is very spartan, having no real comforts, ie less sound deadening, no electric windows, central locking, aircon (optional extras) lighter panels but weighing in 90kg less than a uk sti and with more power (320bhp out of the factory ))
For info on the WR1 (the last Prodrive Impreza being the P1) you need to speak to a Subaru Dealer or do a search on scoobynet, for the Spec C (or the limited) then you need to check out www.litimports.co.uk
I hope this is of use ;D

Tony


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> WAS,
> I'll give you a straight reply to what your after Â ;D
> The STI-PPP is 305PS (300bhp) and isnt 320bhp etc that anyone has stated (there is the WR1 which is 320ps, 315bhp for those who want a conversion) and this car differs considerably over the normal STi as it has a mechanical rear diff, an A-DCCD which is basically an active diff, distributing power front/rear for more grip, a quicker rack (13.1 rather than a 15.1) and lots of Prodrive goodies like 18 inch alloys. This car looks more like a WRX with a larger spoiler than an STi, it is a limited production run of 500 in a light blue/silver colour and costs around 30k. If you want rawness though, then your looking in the wrong area Â  as you need to look at the JDM (Japanese domestic market cars) and view the likes of the Spec C or the Spec C limited (the Spec C is very spartan, having no real comforts, ie less sound deadening, no electric windows, central locking, aircon (optional extras) lighter panels but weighing in 90kg less than a uk sti and with more power (320bhp out of the factory Â ))
> For info on the WR1 (the last Prodrive Impreza being the P1) you need to speak to a Subaru Dealer or do a search on scoobynet, for the Spec C (or the limited) then you need to check out www.litimports.co.uk
> ...


Hey, real people visiting the forum. Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Can't understand this thread, the scoob is a rally bread fast sports saloon, the TT ain't.

The TT has been created for people who like style over content, the car look good and is quick in a straight line, but thats it!. Sling the dryer and rollers in the boot and its full, two adults (gay) and two very small kids (gays can adopt) fill the car.

On the other hand, you can sqeeze five gay adults into a scoob, and all the shell suits and baseball caps you like.

But the truth is thus, point to point the scoob will waste a TT, dry or wet, and if you take the fastest TT 3.2 v6 (ala golf) and the fastest uk scoob sti-ppp or p1, the scoob would win on every track/road you raced.

All in my honest opinion.

Scoob sti-ppp (four red painted screws under the bonnet, gold dust caps, chrome door handles- whats all that shit about?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Troll.jpg

*What is a Troll?*

An Internet "troll" is a person who delights in sowing discord on the Internet. He (and it is usually he) tries to start arguments and upset people.

Trolls are utterly impervious to criticism (constructive or otherwise). You cannot negotiate with them; you cannot cause them to feel shame or compassion; you cannot reason with them. They cannot be made to feel remorse. For some reason, trolls do not feel they are bound by the rules of courtesy or social responsibility.

Perhaps this sounds inconceivable. You may think, "Surely there is something I can write that will change them." But a true troll can not be changed by mere words.

*The only way to deal with trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to trolls.*


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can't understand this thread, the scoob is a rally bread fast sports saloon, the TT ain't.
> 
> The TT has been created for people who like style over content, the car look good and is quick in a straight line, but thats it!. Sling the dryer and rollers in the boot and its full, two adults (gay) and two very small kids (gays can adopt) fill the car.
> 
> ...


From the sort of guy who nicks dust caps, keys cars and thinks it is 'intelligent' to break other peoples stuff. Â You have no credability here. How many new names are you going to register under??

We all think very little of people who have nothing better than to bust in on other peoples forum. Â How sad you are.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> Can't understand this thread, the scoob is a rally bread fast sports saloon, the TT ain't.
> 
> The TT has been created for people who like style over content, the car look good and is quick in a straight line, but thats it!. Sling the dryer and rollers in the boot and its full, two adults (gay) and two very small kids (gays can adopt) fill the car.
> 
> ...


Y'know a psychiatrist would have a field day with you. Why are you so insecure with your masculinity? Why are you so obsessed with gay people? I'm guessing you're not very tall, don't get on with women, need a 'fast' car to assert yourself on the road because no-one notices you in real life. You probably have a couple of older brothers who ignored you and you probably weren't hugged too much by your mother when you were a child. Judging from your inability write with any degree of wit, sophistication, syntax, or grammar you probably shout a lot at people in an effort to be noticed. What's really scary is that somehow you have obtained a driving licence and are using public roads as an outlet for your pent-up frustrations in life. Now f**k off.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

<Aimed at genuine members of the forum>

As much as you wish to post and have you say, don't bother as it isn't worth it and all you are doing is extending the duration of the trolling and raising your blood pressure.

Ignore any troll posts and they'll go away.

It's fairly simple. :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

> It's lacking the torque. Â Let's talk torque?


Yes lets


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> I don't bother with TTs, RS4/RS6 which is what all the TT boys want don't seem to be much bother either.


Would you bother with my 550bhp swb UR quattro? 458bhp per ton? Just a thought.


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> I don't bother with TTs, RS4/RS6 which is what all the TT boys want don't seem to be much bother either.


http://www.dialynx.co.uk/bullett.htm , would this bother you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Vlastan
Quote Subs are cheap, and that is why so many in their early twenties can afford them...especially the Japanese imports that allow you to buy one for 10-15k.

Scoobys are Group 19 & 20 Insurance not really a car for the early 20 year old IMHO

By the way, what insurance group are TTâ€™s??????
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RobbieTT
Thanks for the welcome M8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
aidanB:
TROLL
Just because you canâ€™t think of anything to say 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RobbieTT
I registered only once on the forum as Hair Flick, Hair Flair is not me and I donâ€™t want his/her comments associated with me.

I am registered only once as Ajax on Scoobynet and Hair Flick on here.

Why donâ€™t you all pop over the Scoobynet tonight for a laugh, come play with the Big Boys 

You will be sure of a big Scoooby doooby dooo welcome ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Well put hair-flik

I dont think these numptie hairdressing knob jokeys would know a good car if they happened to get passed by one

WRX vs TT ??

WRX everytime


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Nikky-Clarke:

I must say the TTâ€™s do lack a little in character, they all look the same to me.

And as for the sound, well it does not sound like a sports car or am I missing the point.


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Impreza owners club web site http://www.chavscum.co.uk/Â


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Damn.. I wish I'd thought of that first

:


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> RobbieTT
> I registered only once on the forum as Hair Flick, Hair Flair is not me and I donâ€™t want his/her comments associated with me.
> 
> I am registered only once as Ajax on Scoobynet and Hair Flick on here.
> ...


Ok, perhaps I was too quick to rise. Â By your normal language you are coming across slightly different to the others who have mounted this assault on the Forum.

We are rightly proud of this Forum. Â We are never agressive to those we do not know. Â However, we do not take kindly to the insults posted in the last couple of days.

If you have something to add, for the benifit of others, please stay. Â Feel free to change your name to something more appropriate...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

sorry if my nick offends you, but if you dont think the stereotypical TT driver is referred to as a hair dreeser then surely it wont bother you,

just to add I have a TT but after 2 months of owner ship I'll be ditching it and going back to Subaru, much better all round car in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I thought TT owners were just normal posy sort`s , who like dressed up cars , until coming back Â form town in the small hrs of the morning, some idiot in a 185 TT decided for no reason, with his 2 passengers to stick the birdy up. and accelerate away. If he had just gone it would of been no problem. From then on I treat all TT owners with disdain. I wasn`t tailgaiting him , or being aggressive to him in any way before you get on about that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I thought TT owners were just normal posy sort`s , who like dressed up cars , until coming back Â form town in the small hrs of the morning, some idiot in a 185 TT decided for no reason, with his 2 passengers to stick the birdy up. and accelerate away. If he had just gone it would of been no problem. From then on I treat all TT owners with disdain. I wasn`t tailgaiting him , or being aggressive to him in any way before you get on about that.


Sorry to tell you that there are no 185 bhp TTs around. I guess you mean 180! 

Insurance group for TTs is between 17 and 19(TTR).

But people that buy the Subaru don't care about the insurance...all they care about is the extreme power that they can own with 10-15k from a cheap Japanese import. So far I haven't seen a single driver of this car above 30 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

MMMM 31 year old here.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Isn't that old enough to have learnt that posting as "head & shoulders" is a bit juvenile?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Exceptions are there to justify the rule.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Vlastan: I thought the insurance group was very reasonable for the TT, probably cheaper because its less desirable : )

Where do they make TTâ€™s Â thought they were all made in Germany, if so that must make them all Imports.

Just cos you have to pay through the nose for a two seated Skoda its not our fault m8
;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Scooby drivers having a go at TT drivers for being hair obsessed? A bit rich considering this:

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=177523


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Would you bother with my 550bhp swb UR quattro? 458bhp per ton? Just a thought.................RobquaTT if its a 4 wheel drive one then id play with you yes. I looked hard for one of these before i bought the Scooby and was on my way to Ireland to buy one when i heard it was fwd.Front wheel drive lol with that sort of power i think youd be all over the place so is it a 4 wheel drive or front wheel drive?See ya at Castle Combe soon then Ive only got a Version 4 Type R so dont worry


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been pointed toward this thread from a few forums.
Could you that can post you 1/4 mile times with termial speed and time. The best way to compare I think. I'd like to see times before I'll say anything either way. Lets see what you got, all cars welcome.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

As an experiment you understand, I did a Google search for " immature tw*t with a taste for shell suits and owner of a small penis'' and the it came back with " Subaru Imprezzia Driver" :-/ Go figure ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

How mature Hudson dont scratch that hand bag now :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Someone post some 1/4 times??
I'm not a scooby driver by the way. More impartial, and interested in who's faster from a numbers point of view, no opinions.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Nearly ten whole minutes to reply  Have you been elsewhere on the forum up to some more dodgy thread shananagans 

....and its a Prada handbag you BITCH :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I did a Google search for Hudson

And it came back with 1950â€™s Gay Actor

Funny that


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

> I did a Google search for Hudson
> 
> And it came back with 1950â€™s Gay Actor
> 
> Funny that


Ahh They were marvelous days I can assure you ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll go first then nova, [email protected]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Just had a good read of this thread, some classic stuff here.

I must say some people really take things OTT with it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I heard something was going on here ;D


> I'll go first then nova, [email protected]


looks like the max w4nk/fast fart brigade have arrived  Just thought you guys might like to know I just posted this on the scoobo forum. No ones owned up ;D

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... did=297855


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> I heard something was going on here Â ;D
> looks like the max w4nk/fast fart brigade have arrived Â  Just thought you guys might like to know I just posted this on the scoobo forum. No ones owned up Â ;D
> 
> http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... did=297855


Do please introduce yourself...

Let me guess.. U don't drive a scooby or a TT, good we have another set of "forumites" hijacking our forum...

Let the games begin!!!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

> I heard something was going on here Â ;D
> looks like the max w4nk/fast fart brigade have arrived Â  Just thought you guys might like to know I just posted this on the scoobo forum. No ones owned up Â ;D
> 
> http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... did=297855


I don't think this will help, it will just get it all fired up again.
B


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

RobquaTT sounds like your car must be fun. I would have a try against the TT you posted. 0-60 3.9, 0-100 8.7, 0-125 12.1 in the wet with a passenger is my best so far, but I am about to fit a larger turbo  Hoping for mid 11s on the quarter by the time I'm done. It has a 2.5 litre STi engine so that helps a bit.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

> RobquaTT sounds like your car must be fun. I would have a try against the TT you posted. 0-60 3.9, 0-100 8.7, 0-125 12.1 in the wet with a passenger is my best so far, but I am about to fit a larger turbo  Hoping for mid 11s on the quarter by the time I'm done. It has a 2.5 litre STi engine so that helps a bit.


430BHP!!! Wahoooooo! Must be a hoot to drive! What mods have you done (or rather what mods haven't you done )
Boggie


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Boggie cant help but laugh just reading your signature.......Alloy Cup Holders and Suit Hangers, Edible Passenger Seat Cover And A Huge Throbbing Grin. Ffs how sad are you?Edible seat cover rofl come on get a life : :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

The highlights are: AP Racing brakes, Eibach springs (needs coilovers when the weather improves), drop links, uprated antiroll bar, bumpsteer removal, antilift kit, strut braces, STi 6 speed gearbox, lightened flywheel, 240mm clutch, US STi 2.5 bottom end, STi 5 ported heads, 4-2-1 exhaust manifold, TD05/06-20G hybrid turbo, uprated fuel pump and regulator, 740cc injectors, APS front mounted intercooler, 3" exhaust, enlarged inlet pipe & induction, MAF removal in progress, ECU remap - DIY, J&S individual cylinder closed loop knock control, wideband lambda.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I've been pointed toward this thread from a few forums.
> Could you that can post you 1/4 mile times with termial speed and time. The best way to compare I think. I'd like to see times before I'll say anything either way. Lets see what you got, all cars welcome.


Have done a 1/4 mile in 14.65 seconds and speed was around 100mph. This was officially recorded in the GTI international event last year.

Taking into account that this was my first time ever that I measured this speed and my first time that I had to dump the clutch at a very conservative 3k rpm, you can understand that a lot better can be achieved if you know how to do it properly.

The car had the revo evaluation software on at the time but the rest was standard.

What about one of your Subaru's then? How well do the do the 1/4 mile?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

The best in the UK for a Scooby is 11.66 at about 120mph with 440 BHP on 2 litres without nitrous. Best in Oz is 8.98 can't remember the terminal.

Typical UK Scooby unmodified is mid 14s in the high 90s mph.

Mid 13s at over 100 with remap and exhaust, imports are similar out the box.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The best in the UK for a Scooby is 11.66 at about 120mph with 440 BHP on 2 litres without nitrous. Best in Oz is 8.98 can't remember the terminal.
> 
> Typical UK Scooby unmodified is mid 14s in the high 90s mph.
> 
> Mid 13s at over 100 with remap and exhaust, imports are similar out the box.


But this is not much different than a TT then. The STI has 265 bhp which is higher than a standard 225 TT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

12.073 @ 111.98


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

> The highlights are: AP Racing brakes, Eibach springs (needs coilovers when the weather improves), drop links, uprated antiroll bar, bumpsteer removal, antilift kit, strut braces, STi 6 speed gearbox, lightened flywheel, 240mm clutch, US STi 2.5 bottom end, STi 5 ported heads, 4-2-1 exhaust manifold, TD05/06-20G hybrid turbo, uprated fuel pump and regulator, 740cc injectors, APS front mounted intercooler, 3" exhaust, enlarged inlet pipe & induction, MAF removal in progress, ECU remap - DIY, J&S individual cylinder closed loop knock control, wideband lambda.


Very nice! Â ;D Maybe you should come along to one of our meetings, I would love to get a look! It is good to see that not all from your forum are as socially retarded as some that have posted here in the last few days, shame that some are not as friendly as you. :
B.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

A Scooby chased by dozens of TTs and no doubt passed by the better drivers with 200 BHP less  , could have a good nightmare about that


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I doubt that with 430BHP even the best drivers here could keep up, even my Caterham would not stand a chance! (or my GSXR750 for that matter!)
B.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

Does the Caterham have alloy suit hangers as well Boggey? ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Dear Scooby drivers you might want to look at this

http://www.gay.com/style/auto/package.html?sernum=505

And not a TT insight or Audi  Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I only have the power to make up for my relatively cautious cornering, hence the need for good brakes  On the limit things happen quite quickly, so it is slow in fast out and fairly point and squirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

* I just couldnt resist!!!! * :

Couldn't resist what ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Mate, i'd give up if I was you :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

your no fun


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

have i touched a nerve


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> have i touched a nerve


No not really, especially as I don't even drive a TT :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

so can i put up the pic of my TT

Yes/No ?
You must admit its a nice colour


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> so can i put up the pic of my TT
> 
> Yes/No ?
> You must admit its a nice colour


Nah, it's a horrible colour


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

what car do you drive if you dont drive a TT 
P.s. Dont worry i wont slag it off jus interested


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> what car do you drive if you dont drive a TT
> P.s. Dont worry i wont slag it off jus interested


Do you wear glasses ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

i can see now soz not used to this forum


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> Would you bother with my 550bhp swb UR quattro? 458bhp per ton? Just a thought.................RobquaTT if its a 4 wheel drive one then id play with you yes. I looked hard for one of these before i bought the Scooby and was on my way to Ireland to buy one when i heard it was fwd.Front wheel drive lol with that sort of power i think youd be all over the place so is it a 4 wheel drive or front wheel drive?See ya at Castle Combe soon then Ive only got a Version 4 Type R so dont worry


Is it 4 wheel drive? ITS CALLED A F**KING QUATTRO!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> RobquaTT sounds like your car must be fun. I would have a try against the TT you posted. 0-60 3.9, 0-100 8.7, 0-125 12.1 in the wet with a passenger is my best so far, but I am about to fit a larger turbo  Hoping for mid 11s on the quarter by the time I'm done. It has a 2.5 litre STi engine so that helps a bit.


Not got the figures since the latest engine, i've been too busy dressing hair. Go look in the back of an evo magazine and see what kind of cars put out 458bhp per ton.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;D430_BHP_Scooby
Your car sounds amazing ...and thanks for injecting a little sense back into our forum. Â

But the few that find it funny to insult very decent people on the TT forum (or other car forums) don't do an awful lot for Scooby owners ???. Â

We all love our cars and a joke is a joke but hey sometimes we must feel saddened when it goes a little bit too far and spoils a generally good natured site.

Cheers 430BHP Scoobs
ANT


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

RobquaTT, my target is only 365 BHP/ton at Star, but with excellent torque from 3000 RPM. I'm already at a fairly high Â£/BHP for additional increments and the rest of the car isn't up to going totally silly. It is also a daily driver road car with occasional track use, and given could easily get too much on road tyres and suspension.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Schoolboys huh? Tut. :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> And you will be welcomed in Southend. ;D


So are TT's
http://www.wak-tt.com/southend1103/2003 ... 4945AA.JPG








;D


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

well.. over here i've got the same feeling with Alfa Romeo Owners.. :


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Is it 4 wheel drive? ITS CALLED A F**KING QUATTRO..............................lol so are you saying i know more about the Swindon based Company Dialynx than you then?I did my research as i said i was looking for one and you will find not all the QUATTROS they converted were 4 wd, it was an easier and cheaper conversion to go front wheel drive so get off your high horse and get to Castle Combe know all. :


----------

